# Assistance!



## Krystalynn (Mar 30, 2008)

So close to starting and finishing the story behind my fursona/chracter's existance. And yet, I can't think of the right word to start it off with. >.-.<

So, I ask of any of you's. Toss out some words. Any good starting words. The, And, Once, so forth. I need help to get my brain case stimulated.

Pweeeese? ;.-.;


----------



## Chanticleer (Mar 30, 2008)

Wait do you mean starting lines?

If you want us to help out could you give us an overview of how your story begins?

The only starting word I can think of without any more info is "TOOOOOOM!"


----------



## Krystalynn (Mar 30, 2008)

Meow. I figured it out by writing that post. XD So disregard.

Going to open it up with a short dialogue with one of the later characters going into the events that transpired, and leading it up to where the few page prelude led up to.

Beginning kind of as the post was. 'So, where to begin?'


----------



## Chanticleer (Mar 30, 2008)

Ummm....

Well I'm glad you sorted it out?

I have to say you've thoroughly confused me though...


----------



## Krystalynn (Mar 30, 2008)

Oh, sorry. I didn't mean starting lines, I mean like a word to begin it with. Such as 'So' or 'Once'. My mind gets all scattered when I'm trying to work something out like that. I had a numerous amount of 'lines' I guess I could go with, all I needed was that first word to begin them with.

Er, sorry if that makes less sense. XD


----------

